# Horizontal shift with DVD and HDMI-to-DVI on Philips 51PW9363



## dsurls (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I've got an old Philips 51PW9363 (circa 2003-04) and just bought a new Blu-Ray to use with it. I've also got DirecTV with an older HD receiver. I've got the satellite receiver connected to the AV4 inputs using component cables, and the picture looks fine. And my previous Blu-Ray player connected to AV5 with an HDMI to DVI cable worked fine, too. However, this new Blue-Ray using the same cables to AV5 is seeing a horizontal shift to the left of the picture on the screen so that some of the menus and any words displayed on the screen are cut off. I've seen some information on the forums about this problem, and accessing the Service Menu to make adjustments, but I haven't seen complete instructions on how to do it. So, these are my questions:

Can I adjust the horizontal shift only for the DVI input (AV5), since the Comp inputs (AV4) look fine?
If so, how do I do it once I access the Service Menu?
Thanks in advance!!

David


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you looked into the availability of adjustments to the Blu-ray player itself? Many Blu-ray players and media streamers have the ability to adjust their menu/graphics displays for the TV and this would be the better approach. You're suffering from a property of older TVs (underscan) where they don't display the entire image.

If you're going to spend more than a few hours fussing with this, you may be better served to replace the CRT RPTV with a modern 1080p flat panel that consumes less power and doesn't force you into using adapters and converters. Of course finding a modern TV that supports S-video is impossible so that may be a show stopper if you can't forsake a LASER disc player, S-VHS deck or old school game console.


----------



## dsurls (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, but I have looked into adjustments to the Blu-ray, and no luck. However, I just discovered something: the Comp (AV4) inputs are shifted left also, but I had not realized it. I noticed when I had the channel set on ESPN and the upcoming stories sidebar was being cutoff. So, the problem is on both 1080i input sources. So, perhaps the horizontal adjustment for 1080i will do the trick?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dsurls said:


> So, perhaps the horizontal adjustment for 1080i will do the trick?


As long as the adjustment only impacts the digital inputs in 1080i mode and not any of the other display modes or inputs.

I had a similar problem when connecting my computer to my RPTV and ended up having to run a reduced screen resolution on the computer so the desktop wasn't whacked by the underscan. My media server project died because there were too many compromises required to make it work with the TV.


----------



## dsurls (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I was able to get close enough with the horizontal adjustment to make it work. There is still a little bit of overscan on some TV channels on AV4, but overall it's pretty good.

Thanks for your help!

David


----------

